# Bread Pudding-Breakfast or Dessert?



## sassy (Nov 6, 2006)

This weekend I made a delicious bread pudding  and topped w/caramel sauce and vanilla ice cream.  It tasted alot like a rich french toast.  Could I skip the toppings and serve as a breakfast item?  Does anyone know the history of bread pudding?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad you had a good experience with bread pudding.  We love it in our house and I even have a separate section in my recipe file just for bread puddings.  Of course, you can serve it for breakfast.

As for the history of the dish, you can Google "history of bread pudding" and come up with lots of great information.  It's been around for a VERY long time.  You might be surprised how long.

It's a super way to use up stale bread products.  You might want to try making some using some old croissants.  Wonderful.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 6, 2006)

I love bread pudding any time of the day... beh, not only bread pudding, anything sweet!!  I eat all sorts of sweets for breakfast, cakes, biscuits, pastries, cornettes, tarts, pies etc. etc.... if it works for you, why not??


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 6, 2006)

I also love bread pudding.  Sure you could serve it for breakfast/brunch... It's just French Toast in a bowl, after all!  

I've had/made some pretty good savory ones too, that go very well with roasted and grilled meats instead of potatoes, etc...


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 6, 2006)

I think it is good anytime of day.


----------



## lulu (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, noone can  pretend its the lowfat/low calorie start to the day but it would be a great breakfast....though that is coming from the woman who has been known to eat chocolate mouse and trifle for breakfast....

It would be especially good as a treat for kids who struggle with a suffiicent intake of milk, or for a "home with a cold' day breakfast, it could be the breakfast alternative to chicken soup.

A nice take is to spread marmalade on the bread or brioche or what ever you are using up, than who would dare say its not breakfast!   It would also be a nice addition to a brunch table...


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 6, 2006)

Since my Bread Pudding is prepared with Whisky Sauce, I usually serve it as a dessert.


----------



## lulu (Nov 6, 2006)

> Since my Bread Pudding is prepared with Whisky Sauce, I usually serve it as a dessert.



My marmalade is made with whisky, and its most definitely the way to start the day, lol!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 6, 2006)

Have you a recipe to share for that marmalade, Ms. Lulu???


----------



## lulu (Nov 6, 2006)

I certainly can do ChefJune, I never wrote it down though, I make it as per any normal course and dark marmalade and a generous "glug", and er, another, and then, well.....you get the picture.....I generally add the whisky while it is approaching setting point....and then a little more to soften the set afterwards too, not much, just I like a soft set and really good dark marmalade tends to set too well for me..


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 6, 2006)

I see no reason why you couldn't serve anything you like for breakfast, lunch or the queen's high tea!

Bread pudding was initially a way of utilizing leftover, stale bread and milk that was about to be lost.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 6, 2006)

Bread pudding in the UK is usually a more 'stodgy' version of the lighter, custard based bread and butter pudding. I suspect that what you call Bread Pudding is our B&BP?

http://www.thefoody.com/mrsbpudding/vpbreadpudding.html

I've posted quite a few variations on the B&BP theme here!


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 6, 2006)

I really like Bread Pudding anytime of the day.  I expecially like it with raisins and cinnamon.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 6, 2006)

Bread pudding is one of the mother foods in my universe.  All versions, all good, all the time.


----------



## philso (Nov 6, 2006)

both dessert & breakfast. but why skip the toppings?? and don't forget lunch ans snack time, too.  marinated overnight in gin, it makes a great entree for dinner!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 6, 2006)

philso said:
			
		

> both dessert & breakfast. but why skip the toppings?? and don't forget lunch ans snack time, too.  marinated overnight in gin, it makes a great entree for dinner!



I agree, why skip the toppings?   What's wrong with ice cream for breakfast?  People eat peaches and cream for breakfast...and I know it's sweetened cream..so why not frozen cream?

When I had breakfast at Brennan's during my first trip to New Orleans we had a three course breakfast that began with strawberries and cream and ended with bananas foster, naturally, served with vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Caine (Nov 6, 2006)

I think I remember seeing someone making a bread pudding out of Krispy Kreme doughnuts on FoodTV. I have also seen it made with one of those Italian Pannettone fruitcakes, which is about all they are really good for.


----------



## SharonT (Nov 6, 2006)

For anyone who may have missed this one posted in another thread recently:

Blueberry Pecan French Toast
(Scroll down to find it.)
It sounds so great.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 7, 2006)

I like my bread pudding for dessert, and then the left-overs for breakfast!

 Barbara


----------



## jennH (Nov 7, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I agree, why skip the toppings? What's wrong with ice cream for breakfast? People eat peaches and cream for breakfast...and I know it's sweetened cream..so why not frozen cream?
> 
> When I had breakfast at Brennan's during my first trip to New Orleans we had a three course breakfast that began with strawberries and cream and ended with bananas foster, naturally, served with vanilla ice cream!


 
Well,im not sure if its just me but i'm used to eat/drink hot for morning.It let me feel energised.


----------



## jordy (Nov 7, 2006)

*I would*

Yeah, without the other toppings I think it would make a very nice breakfast, sort of like pancakes and you can accompany it with a warm glass of milk and vanilla.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 7, 2006)

Gee.....   I've never had any trouble eating leftover Bread Pudding for breakfast!  so what's the difference if you make is special for a Brunch?

I have at least 10 different dessert bread pudding recipes, and several savory ones, as well.  My favorite bread is Challah or brioche, because they are so eggy and rich, but there are many wonderful breads to choose from.  Don't think I would care for one made from Krispy Kremes, tho, as I think they are too sweet to start with.  One wouldn't need any sugar in the custard with those!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 7, 2006)

Caine said:
			
		

> I think I remember seeing someone making a bread pudding out of Krispy Kreme doughnuts on FoodTV. I have also seen it made with one of those Italian Pannettone fruitcakes, which is about all they are really good for.



Wow, growing up in an Italian/American home and always enjoying pannettone around the holidays, that comment was a bit harsh.  My mother always said if you don't care for a food, simply say 'no thank you', and leave it at that.  You never know who else is sitting at the table that may really love what you just said was 'no good' (or some other negative comment).  

Pannettone makes excellent french toast, and it's wonderful grilled with nutella spread on it.  It makes a wonderful grilled cheese sandwich, too, especially if you use gouda or sharp cheddar.


----------



## glendal (Nov 7, 2006)

If it tastes good, eat it! Anytime!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 7, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Pannettone makes excellent french toast, and it's wonderful grilled with nutella spread on it.


 
Vera, I'm not a big Nutella nut, but I've been pondering doing the French toast version for Christmas this year.  I have a recipe, but would certainly entertain any variations you have on offer.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Mudbug
When I make french toast, in addition to the egg and milk I add orange zest, vanilla and brandy.   When the bread is flipped, I sprinkle cinnamon sugar on the toast, and then again when it's flipped onto the plate.  It's hot enough to get the sugar to 'stick' but not hot enough to melt it, so it still has a crunch.

I'd serve this with a mascarpone cheese blended with more orange zest.


I also make a grilled sandwich with pannettone, nutella and sliced strawberries.


----------



## lulu (Nov 8, 2006)

As a real lover of pannettone I am going to try all of the suggestions for it.  Grilled with nutella and strawberries?  Yumyum, and with cheese, I never thought of that but it sounds yummy.

I use it in bread and butter puddings occasionally, but there is rarely any left.  Re challah, I ADORE challah bread and think its l most always more lovely than a normal white loaf......and it keeps better.  I have not Bread and butter puddinged it simply because it rarely gets to that stage in our house, but it does make the very best french toast.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 8, 2006)

Vera, that sounds divine!  I love Panettone, and make it every Christmas.  It _does_ make excellent French toast if there are leftovers....


----------

